# CoilMaster Drip Can



## GreenyZA (14/5/16)

Any of the vendors planning to bring this in? 

http://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-seb-ss-e-juice-bottle/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/5/16)

I'll have me one of those


----------



## Mac75 (14/5/16)

Me 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/5/16)

Me 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (14/5/16)

Where are they on sale.... I for want me one of those 4 plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Looks cool, thanks for posting @GreenyZA 

Wonder if its like that other one that was on sale a while back - i think it was called the U-Can

Here is the coilmaster one from the site in the original post


----------



## Cobrali (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Looks cool, thanks for posting @GreenyZA
> 
> Wonder if its like that other one that was on sale a while back - i think it was called the U-Can
> 
> ...


I have two u-cans but i have only used one so far..10ml capacity but it works very well. More convenient than the droppers which are 50mls.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/5/16)

I'm ordering this from FT

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10015956/4786700-authentic-rcomen-stainless-steel-empty-dropper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moist (6/9/16)

Did anyone end up bringing this in?


----------



## Cobrali (7/9/16)

@Lim didn't you have one for sale or has it been sold already?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

